# Telecommuters



## Yasminka

Hi,

How would you translate _telecommuters_?

Thanks!


----------



## AnotherCohen

עברית  (Hebrew) 

v. intr. - *עבד מהבית באמצעות תקשורת (טלפון, מודם, טלקס וכו')‬


----------



## Nunty

Unfortunately, AnotherCohen, you have given a definition of the term in Hebrew, but not a translation. I've been trying to think of how I would say it in Hebrew, but it is so far outside my experience that I have no idea.

Morfix offers תקשוב מרחוק but that is not really the same thing, is it? 

Interesting question.


----------



## origumi

Nun-Translator said:


> Morfix offers תקשוב מרחוק


 
I guess they mean תקשו"ב, used in recent years for תקשורת ומחשוב.


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> I guess they mean תקשו"ב, used in recent years for תקשורת ומחשוב.


I've never seen תקשו"ב as an acronym, just תקשוב. Moreover, if it was an acronym of תקשורת ו*מ*חשוב, wouldn't it be תקשו"*ם* rather than תקשו"*ב*?


----------



## origumi

תקשו"ב does exist. I think that like many other acronyms is was invented in the army (during the 90s maybe) and later became popular in other technology-oriented bodies.

It's usually spelled תקשוב (as a word, not acronym) - simpy because it sounds nice, I guess.

Otherwise, why would the communications & computing wing of the IDF be named חיל תקשוב? they don't really listen to anything.


----------



## Yasminka

תקשוב is ok I guess. But how should I say it if I mean a person who works as a telecommuter? מתקשב? עוסק בתקשוב?
If I say "אנשים מתחום המחשוב העובדים מהבית" it would be correct I guess but way too long.


----------



## ahshav

I think it's just עובד מרחוק or מהבית, Israel's a pretty small country, and I don't think the practice is nearly as widespread as other places.


----------



## Yasminka

Probably, but the text talks about telecommuters in France. The translation needs to be as professional as possible.


----------

